# Tucker Time - my very “creamy” boy &#x1f43e;&#x1f495;



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello handsome Tucker :x Love the Black & White Picture


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

LynnC said:


> Hello handsome Tucker /images/GoldenretrieverForum_2016/smilies/tango_face_kiss.png Love the Black & White Picture <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


Thank you. ? As expected I’m sure we all do. I have way too many pics already lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your handsome boy. 
My favorite is the B &W shot.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures of your handsome boy.
> My favorite is the B &W shot.


Thanks ! I like that one too. Hehe. Here’s another. 

We are so in love with our boy. ??


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

So cute! My favorite pics of Aidan’s are the b&w! I like your floors and furniture, lol! You have good taste!  what’s funny is We have the same rug in our family room! How much does Tuck weigh now?


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Lori Dwyer said:


> So cute! My favorite pics of Aidan’s are the b&w! I like your floors and furniture, lol! You have good taste! ? what’s funny is We have the same rug in our family room! How much does Tuck weigh now?


I’ll message you. But he’s 46lb I think. I have weigh day this morning. Hehe. Thanks !! Girl if ONLY we lived closer. ? I love the B/W you have of Aidan. So so adorable.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

TuckersMamma said:


> Thanks ! I like that one too. Hehe. Here’s another.
> 
> We are so in love with our boy. ??


He's a good looking boy.


----------



## mzilke (May 4, 2019)

very handsome boy


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

mzilke said:


> very handsome boy


Thank you !


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

He's cute, I love the 5th one, smiling with baby teeth!


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Ivyacres said:


> He's cute, I love the 5th one, smiling with baby teeth!


Hahaha makes me laugh. He’s all look at my toooooofers! Hysterical. Poor boy tho, we are at the phase of finding baby teeth lol. He may have ate a few too lol


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey has what I call buck tooofers, always makes me laugh when she smiles!


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Ivyacres said:


> Honey has what I call buck tooofers, always makes me laugh when she smiles!


Classic!! LOL ?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He's lovely, I'm especially fond of the light coloured pups!!.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

swishywagga said:


> He's lovely, I'm especially fond of the light coloured pups!!.


Me too. My senior is golden / Aussie. Her pops was a “red head” so I’ve enjoyed my darker golden for 10 years and have been wanting a lighter pup with European bloodlines. Either way he’s our love. Here’s our senior Ashes <3


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Love the pics


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

gdgli said:


> Love the pics


Thank you ??


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Tucker is so handsome!!!!


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

IrisBramble said:


> Tucker is so handsome!!!!


Thank you he’s our love for sure !


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

What a cutie. Bear, 1 year old, says hi!


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Lincgold said:


> What a cutie. Bear, 1 year old, says hi!


Awe so so handsome Bear !! Hello back !


----------



## Katt (Jun 20, 2019)

So handsome! I tend to lean more towards the lighter ones! Bonnie is creamy like tucker but has darker ears. As she’s gaining adult fur she looks like she may take a little more dark to her than she started out as.


----------



## mzilke (May 4, 2019)

what a handsome guy


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Katt said:


> So handsome! I tend to lean more towards the lighter ones! Bonnie is creamy like tucker but has darker ears. As she’s gaining adult fur she looks like she may take a little more dark to her than she started out as.


She’s so adorable too. I do also lean towards the lighter but obviously they’re all so beautiful. Completely biased to the breed. ?


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Thank you !


----------

